# Meet Captain, our rescue!



## Lbisuz (Aug 13, 2014)

We picked up Captain this evening and are so excited to find out about this 10 month old pup!




















https://picasaweb.google.com/dsakfongco/Captain?authkey=Gv1sRgCOWO8dKkiOXyIw#6065068499280101698

Let the adventure begin!


----------



## kbear (Aug 27, 2014)

beautiful dog and family!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations and thank you for rescuing!


----------



## Lbisuz (Aug 13, 2014)

Our third rescue! Cody, gone for two years now, Chunk and now Cap! He is our third C!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

He's gorgeous and you've got one very happy looking family. Congratulations to you all.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

More photos!!!!! I love, love, love his expression  Congratulations, I hope all is going well as he settles in


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you all!
Captain's a handsome and lucky boy.

He and your family look very happy, great pictures.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Bless you for rescuing Captain! What a handsome boy!

I love the photos!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw, what a beautiful boy, congratulations I hope you all have lots of fun together!.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I have to say they same thing -- thank you for opening your home to a rescue and you are a beautiful family! Love the name Captain.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome! Great looking Golden Thanks for rescuing


----------



## Lbisuz (Aug 13, 2014)

Day 3 with Cap! He is learning counter surfing is not desired and that looking at my two parrots as snacks doesn't work! He walks on a leash well as long as he is the leader (what is heel? Lol). He no longer tries to mount me, but my husband is still fair game as far as he is concerned. He is friendly with other dogs, a definite plus! Last night we went up to bed and he walked into his kennel and went to bed. Yay! 

So far no accidents in the house which is awesome! The only issue we are having is eating. He was not eating well and we initially thought is was because of the neutering. But, no go eating more than the equivalent of one meal per day. I called the rescue, who looked up his intake form and got this answer to what he eats..."Golden Retriever food." Seriously!!! I'm so glad he is here with us...we needed him and I think he needed us.

He has many nicknames already (Ice Cap, Cappupcino, Happy Cappy, Hub Cap, Captain Obvious) and is learning how to navigate his new world. Stay tuned for obedience training!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update and the great pictures.

His appetite will probably improve as he settles in and gets comfortable in his new home. Sometimes it takes Rescues up to three weeks to settle in, then you have some that don't need any time to adjust, each dog is different. 

He sure is a handsome boy, his nicknames are great. 
He sure looks happy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lbisuz*

Lbisuz

Captain is just gorgeous-you all look marvelous together.
I am SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!
Where did you adopt from? 
Adopted/rescued dogs are always so grateful and loving!! 
We've had three rescues, also.
Love the names you've chosen!!

Lbisuz: After we adopted Tucker, he took a raw potato off the kitchen counter and greeted us at the door with it!
He also has taken a bar of soap and a hairbrush off of the bathroom vanity.
When we go out now, we simply close the doors to the rooms, or LEAVE NO Food at all, not even bananas, on the kitchen counter.


----------



## Martin (Feb 21, 2011)

The dog my family adopted from the Humane Society also had a bad appetite at first. Part of it was the kind of food we were using (as she was our first dog, we knew next to nothing about dog nutrition and so bought the cheapest food the Humane Society recommended). However, another big part was the stress. Once she got used to her new home and new family, she had more of an appetite. If he still doesn't have an appetite in a few days, you might want to take him to the vet and/or try a different kind of food, but maybe he just needs a little more time.

Did your three dogs all have "C" names intentionally? Or did they come with those names? "Dolce" and "Drifter" both start with a "D," but it wasn't intentional. I didn't give Drifter his name, and I didn't take the starting letter into consideration when I gave Dolce her new name. My siblings refuse to believe that, though.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

a very handsome and lucky dog


----------



## Lbisuz (Aug 13, 2014)

Karen, we adopted him from Golden Retriever Rescue of the Rockies (GRRR). I saw another dog on the site and inquired about him, then got the call that he was already taken. The next day they called saying there were 2 boys in to come and visit. When we got there the 2.5 yo (see calmer, house broken) was gone, but crazy boy was still available. We knew he would be a handful and he would take lots of training...and dove in!

About his eating...GRRR said he was not eating well there either. I think he is so excitable that food is low priority in this new world. We got him good food and even tried the best food possible...he is just not interested. We got dry, we got wet, we mixed...personally i think he was fed table scraps from his former 19 yo owner. I would have fed whatever brand she used to feed him, but "Golden Retriever food" isn't very specific or helpful.

The c names? Cody was a name we chose for our first Golden boy from the local shelter (HIS original name was Zoey). We nixed that quick! Chunk was the name my son called the fattest puppy in a litter born up the street for GRRR. We visited every day and within 2 days my kids were working on me to adopt one. I had the worlds best behaved Golden, Cody, and resisted at first. I caved at 4 weeks and Chunky Monkey came home four weeks later. Captain already had his name and we thought of changing it, but decided his "c" name was just fine!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Captain*



Lbisuz said:


> Karen, we adopted him from Golden Retriever Rescue of the Rockies (GRRR). I saw another dog on the site and inquired about him, then got the call that he was already taken. The next day they called saying there were 2 boys in to come and visit. When we got there the 2.5 yo (see calmer, house broken) was gone, but crazy boy was still available. We knew he would be a handful and he would take lots of training...and dove in!
> 
> About his eating...GRRR said he was not eating well there either. I think he is so excitable that food is low priority in this new world. We got him good food and even tried the best food possible...he is just not interested. We got dry, we got wet, we mixed...personally i think he was fed table scraps from his former 19 yo owner. I would have fed whatever brand she used to feed him, but "Golden Retriever food" isn't very specific or helpful.
> 
> The c names? Cody was a name we chose for our first Golden boy from the local shelter (HIS original name was Zoey). We nixed that quick! Chunk was the name my son called the fattest puppy in a litter born up the street for GRRR. We visited every day and within 2 days my kids were working on me to adopt one. I had the worlds best behaved Golden, Cody, and resisted at first. I caved at 4 weeks and Chunky Monkey came home four weeks later. Captain already had his name and we thought of changing it, but decided his "c" name was just fine!


I love the name Captain, and I 'm sure he was MEANT for you!! When we adopted our Smooch, at the age of 16 months from Golden Ret. Rescue of Illinois, her name was Bedlam, and she was as wild as her name. She was the only female the rescue had and I wanted a female, so we adopted her. Smooch was a little bit of a handful, but was MEANT to be ours. She was the sweetest girl-everyone said so! So very happy for you!!


----------



## Lbisuz (Aug 13, 2014)

Bedlam, hahaha! Captain creates some of that, but he learned down today! His leash walking improved as well...I'm exhausted!


----------



## Henry's Mum (Nov 6, 2013)

Can't believe such a lovely dog would have to be rescued!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Martin said:


> The dog my family adopted from the Humane Society also had a bad appetite at first. Part of it was the kind of food we were using (as she was our first dog, we knew next to nothing about dog nutrition and so bought the cheapest food the Humane Society recommended). However, another big part was the stress. Once she got used to her new home and new family, she had more of an appetite. If he still doesn't have an appetite in a few days, you might want to take him to the vet and/or try a different kind of food, but maybe he just needs a little more time.
> 
> Did your three dogs all have "C" names intentionally? Or did they come with those names? "Dolce" and "Drifter" both start with a "D," but it wasn't intentional. I didn't give Drifter his name, and I didn't take the starting letter into consideration when I gave Dolce her new name. My siblings refuse to believe that, though.


I adopted Charlie 6 months ago from As Good as Gold Rescue in IL. We had big issues with his appetite when I first brought him home. He was about 8 lbs underweight and lost weight the first 2 weeks I had him. We did B12 shots, switched the dog food to the one his foster had him on and worked some wet in there. It was hit or miss. I also tried hand feeding. It's only in the last month that his appetite has been consistently better. The only change we did was adding clicker training (with high value treats like hot dogs and cheese) and adding an anti-anxiety (anxitane). I had resisted that at first, but after working with a trainer who specialized in rescues with anxiety, realized he couldn't relax. He's like another dog now  The other day he actually begged from me. I know I should discourage that behavior, but given his history I was so proud of him!!! :doh: We're also doing a desensitization program for his fear of loud noises. I fill a peanut butter kong and play at the lowest setting the noise of thunder or rain or a train. He's beginning to associate positive things with his fear. 

Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lbisuz*



Lbisuz said:


> Bedlam, hahaha! Captain creates some of that, but he learned down today! His leash walking improved as well...I'm exhausted!


Believe me, Bedlam was an understatement and it fit our Smooch so well, when we first adopted her. Poor baby had been a stray on the streets of Chicago, for God knows how long. We adopted her at the age of 16 months and she was wild. It took Ken about a year to teach her how to walk on a leash. They didn't have the easywalk harnesses then!! Captain is gorgeous and you will see it gets better everyday!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear you're making progress with Captain. 

You could always boil some hamburger or chicken and add it to his food, or chicken broth, you'll want to watch the salt content if you do. A lot of members have added tripe to their dog's food also and had good success. 

My two really like fresh fruits and veggies, I often add them to their food or give as a treat.

Hope his appetite improves soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lbisuz*

Lbisuz

Has Captain's eating improved at all?
The only thing I can think of is probably not permitted-putting a little canned meat dog food on it, or stirring in some gravy (that is o.k for dogs), to get him eating more. Our vet had put Tucker on ID Dog Food (Canned) when he had an upset tummy and he gobbled it up. Our Tonka is currently eating the ID dry food from the vet, because he had the runs and he loves it. I know that ID stands for intestinal diet. My guess is that Captain MIGHT be holding out for table scraps and will eventually come around.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Captain is awesome looking. So happy for you guys and I am sure Captain feels the same. Keep in touch.


----------



## Lbisuz (Aug 13, 2014)

Sorry all, I have been busy at work (at work, and with Cap)!

He is now eating, not quite 2 full meals, but about 1.5...which works. 
With all of the training treats he is getting as well, I believe he is good to go! He is walking well with a Halti and doesn't need it 1/2 the time (yay). He never learned how to be gentle with his mouth and finally, after yelping like a puppy...poof, done!! 

Tomorrow we go to our first training (private for now) and I am excited to see him in action. 

Further proof below that he is settling in 



















I have loved reading about everyone's experiences with their rescues. I'm pretty sure Cap rescued me...I was pretty lost without Chunky. He picked us a good one!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cap*



Lbisuz said:


> Sorry all, I have been busy at work (at work, and with Cap)!
> 
> He is now eating, not quite 2 full meals, but about 1.5...which works.
> With all of the training treats he is getting as well, I believe he is good to go! He is walking well with a Halti and doesn't need it 1/2 the time (yay). He never learned how to be gentle with his mouth and finally, after yelping like a puppy...poof, done!!
> ...


I'm sure your Chunky had his paws in your getting Captain! He is making marvelous strides. Boy, does he look at home, or what!?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lbisuz*

How is Captain doing? I just love the name Chunky and Captain!


----------

